# Does anyone ever get a wood that just doesn't burn?



## jzampier (Dec 9, 2012)

I've tried a "Fine Cut" apple chips/dust a handful of times and no matter what I mix it with, it just doesn't burn.  I've tried all the tricks and done all the modifications to my MES. I've never had problems with other woods either.  I have a MES40 and AMNPS.  I smoked a butt the other day and ended up just using chips in the chip tray which is a PITA as all MES owners know.  I can't remember if I got the wood from Todd or my dad got it for me from BBQ woods.com

Currently I'm smoking a Turkey for Family in town and am using Oak pellets as a base to allow a little air flow from the bottom and a mix of Hickory/Pecan dust on top.  I heated the pellets and dust up and lit them for quite a long time like I normally do.  TBS is great.

What gives?


----------



## pike2 (Dec 9, 2012)

on the AMNPS website it says if the wood doesnt lite   take a cup of the wood dust or pellets and nuke it for a minute


----------



## tjohnson (Dec 9, 2012)

Post a pic of your Apple Chips

I can tell you if they're too coarse or not

You want sawdust about the size of the material that comes off a table saw or miter saw

If your Dad got the chips from BBQWoods.com, it's too coarse

Are pellets not working?

Todd


----------



## jzampier (Dec 9, 2012)

Pellets work fine. You sent the oak pellets with the bourbon barrel I bought some time ago. Used the pellets today with no probs. nuked them all and had no issues. Nuked the apple and no dice. The oak/pecan/hickory gave me fits today and I think it's an airflow issue too.


----------



## jzampier (Dec 10, 2012)

This is from BBQ woods.  I've gone as far as placing apple wood chips underneath some of the dust I've used and had good success as well but it doesn't last very long.  Played around with it yesterday using the oak/pecan/hickory.  Noticed that if its away from the element, even a few inches its not staying lit.  I put the tray, touching the chip box and it stayed lit well after the turkey was done and burned all the way through.  Its like I need a fan in there; I've been researching this for some time too. 

My smoker is in a small back yard, a little away from my fence.  I have a fan on my patio that I turn on as well when I'm having trouble. 

Todd, I even told my dad to buy from you, two years in a row and he continues to go elsewhere.  He just sent me 10lbs of mix stuff from charcoal store, and its chips.  So thats going back, going to return it and pick up some stuff from you.  They don't have dust, only pellets or Fine/Medium/Course or Chunks.  I'm gonna do some fatties again today so I hope I can figure this out. This looks bigger than what it is but clearly its Fine Chips. 













Apple Chips.JPG



__ jzampier
__ Dec 10, 2012


----------



## tjohnson (Dec 10, 2012)

If pellets work fine, then why you screwing around with dust or chips?

Go see the guys at BBQ Island

They got HUGE bags of pellets for cheap

Tell Mike I sent you in!

The chips you have are way too coarse, and not kiln dried.  The moisture content is probably 20% because the wood is only air dried. 

Todd


----------



## jzampier (Dec 10, 2012)

The only pellets I have are Oak that you sent when I ordered the Bourbon barrel.  Just tried them the other day and they worked alright.  If I put my tray next to the chip box it seems to stay burning.  Doing some fatties now and when the smoker turned off, the tray went out and I have just alder from you in there.  Refired the smoker up because I wasn't quite up to temp in the fatties and re lit the tray and its going good right now.  Not sure what to do really.  I'll check out BBQ Island.  Thanks


----------

